# 185



## Rohas (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi,
New to the forum and hoping someone can help. I have a JD185 (46" deck Kaw 17HP engine), after mowing for about half an hour the engine starts surging. I can choke and keep it running for a while and then it may just die. Let it completely cool down and it will run again until hot, then the same thing happens. I soaked and cleaned the carb and that didn't help. A neighbor happened to stop and said he had the same problem with an 85. Turned out it was the rheostat (acted up once it got hot) and ended up replacing it twice at a mehanics. Question is where is the rheostat and has anyone heard of this fix? Any help is appreciated. 
Thanks, Richard


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like its something electrical causing the surging - when it gets hot , it expands and causes the problem. Could be anything from the magneto to the voltage regulator .

Rheostats are like the blower control speed in automobiles - im not sure what one would be doing on a tractor... heres what wikipedia says about one:

Potentiometer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Im sure whatever the issue is, it wont be cheep......


----------

